# Music download sites



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi can anyone suggest some websites where I can download music which can be added to a sd card
Thanks


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Can only suggest legal music sites so likes of play, amazon etc

To put them on the sd card either use a card adapter or USB your device with the sd card in


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I can spend hours on Bandcamp discovering new (to me) music. There are loads of free legal album downloads.

Also loads of free stuff from obscure bands I like. Not sure it will be much use for popular music, not really looked.

Found this gem of an Italian screamo band last night.

http://thebritneysconversion.bandcamp.com/album/giorni-della-merla

Click buy now on a "name your price" tab and enter $0. You will either go straight to the download or sometimes asked for an email to send the link. You can chose your format too including mp3 320kbs to make loading up to an SD card easier.

Indian Summer's "Science 1994" is free, worth a download for the almighty Angry Son track (labelled "sleeping") http://futurerecordings.bandcamp.com/album/science-1994


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers I'll keep looking, I don't mind paying a monthly fee as opposed to paying per download.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sky have blocked all the stuff i used to use . Cheeky *******s


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Sky have blocked all the stuff i used to use . Cheeky *******s


http://www.hidemyass.com/

Problem solved.


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

Kerr said:


> http://www.hidemyass.com/
> 
> Problem solved.


I was about to say the same! im with sky it bypasses everything!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Legends ! Cheers guys


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

.....


----------

